# Duck Hunting



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 5, 2006)

Been doing a little duck hunting lately on the Sacramento River. It's been flooding and the hunting gets real good when it does. Here's a drake mallard we shot today double banded. One of the bands is a reward band for $100. We've shot 3 banded drake mallards in the last few days.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 5, 2006)

Here's 9 drakes and 1 hen mallard shot a few days ago. 1 of the drakes was banded.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 5, 2006)

These were taken this morning. 8 mallard drakes and 2 hens.


----------



## jimmyq (Jan 5, 2006)

Dennis, do you stuff them or consume them? and thats cool getting a reward for the band, why is that? for tracking purpose or something?


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 5, 2006)

Looks like duck season down there has been good this year. Was a lil slow here in Michigan. The old lady and I shot about 40 birds in total this season. Not a horrible season....but not the best Ive seen either.


----------



## stihlatit (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey guys watch what you post keeping in mind bag and possesion limits. Yes there is an edit function to remove.

Arnie


----------



## bwalker (Jan 5, 2006)

Duck hunting in the UP of MI was great this year. Except for the tail end of the season, which looked like this..


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 5, 2006)

where in the UP BTW? I am in Oakland county, but have property in Rudyard.


----------



## Marky Mark (Jan 5, 2006)

Could these pictures be removed, very poor taste. You feel like a BIG MAN now don't you shooting those defenseless birds.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 5, 2006)

jimmyq said:


> Dennis, do you stuff them or consume them? and thats cool getting a reward for the band, why is that? for tracking purpose or something?



jq.....Those birds went in the smoker. Duck's good, but goose jerky's even better. 
Where they hatched, and where they were shot is the data they want, but I don't know why they double-band and offer the reward.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice shootin' Tex! Looks like you had fun. 

Ive always enjoyed duck hunting but havent had a good season in years. Either too much water or NO water. Several yrs back I got into a good place, flooded timber w/ grass fringe, water about 18" deep. The next year it was dried up and the following summer the owner dozed the trees and a beaver dam and dried it up for good. That really p'd me off as Id spent a load of $ on dekes. I currently have about 8 doz in 4 species (mallard, pintail, teal and widgeon) + 2.5 dozen canadas.

Unfortunatly I dont have a boat so big water (lake) hunting is out.


----------



## Marky Mark (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't like these pictures. Why not a good shot like this one. And Dennis when I give you advise on shooting maybe you should take it not make up excuses. HAHAHAHAHA

That's why I like the Beretta 391 gas pipe.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 6, 2006)

Dennis, I shot a duck once, but I think it was a merganzer cause it was tougher than shoe leather when I boiled it.
Next time I'll smoke it, but aren't they hard to light up?  
John


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 6, 2006)

Marky....did you shoot those birds or beat them with a lead pipe like those poor mink? hahaha!


----------



## jokers (Jan 6, 2006)

Marky Mark said:


> I don't like these pictures. Why not a good shot like this one. And Dennis when I give you advise on shooting maybe you should take it not make up excuses. HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> That's why I like the Beretta 391 gas pipe.



Hey Marky, is that pic from one of your South American pigeon shoots? What do you guys do with the birds, do the locals eat `em?


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Jan 7, 2006)

I've never shot a double banded bird before Dennis. Are both of those bands federal, or is one state? Let us know where they were banded when you find out. I think it's just a bit more gratifying shooting a true migratory bird that was hatched and banded in Canada on the prairies, compared to one that was banded 50 miles from where I shot it.

And about your avatar, I've seen T shirts with that on there, but can't find one anywhere. Any ideas where I can get one?

Jeff


----------



## stihlatit (Jan 7, 2006)

*Hunter Dies*

View attachment 29991


Here you go boys personally I think this link is a blast. Judge for yourself. Click the url in the upper left corner.

Arnie


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 7, 2006)

Jeff....Woods Saw Shop, Longview, Wa. has the t-shirts.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Jan 8, 2006)

Went goose hunting this am and shot 2 canadas. My first two geese!

For those duck hunters here:
FOR SALE!!
1/2 DOZEN (6) NIB WIDGEON DECOYS. Made by Flambeau, weighted keel, 15.5" long. 4 drakes, 2 hens. $35.00 + shipping

I will list them on ebay soon. Thought I'd give folks here first chances.


----------



## Mr. (Jan 9, 2006)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> jq.....Those birds went in the smoker. Duck's good, but goose jerky's even better.
> Where they hatched, and where they were shot is the data they want, but I don't know why they double-band and offer the reward.



Glad to know someone else knows how to cook duck.

It hard to make Peking duck with all those holes. Ha Ha

Fred


----------



## bwalker (Jan 9, 2006)

You do any duck hunting in Arky, Fred?


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Jan 9, 2006)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Jeff....Woods Saw Shop, Longview, Wa. has the t-shirts.



Thats where I get my modded 660s, very good saws - great price too ($989) shipped, but they will not ship out of WA anymore.
What kind of shotgun(s) to you shoot Dennis?


----------



## Mr. (Jan 10, 2006)

bwalker said:


> You do any duck hunting in Arky, Fred?



Mainly just scare the Sh!t outta them. My inlaws have a large ranch and we pond hunt them or if one of the rich boys needs something I get to go to Stugart. Had one offer, but was too busy this year.

I refuse to pay to hunt when the inlaws collectively have about three thousand acres. My family only has about two hundred. I married well.

The inlaws (uncles) also have the largest Cat skidder made. I want to skid their big timberjack real bad.

Fred


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 10, 2006)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Thats where I get my modded 660s, very good saws - great price too ($989) shipped, but they will not ship out of WA anymore.
> What kind of shotgun(s) to you shoot Dennis?



1187 Remington, or SKB, my son shoots a Berretta A-390


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Jan 10, 2006)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> 1187 Remington, or SKB, my son shoots a Berretta A-390


Got an 1100 2 3/4 my son uses for 4H trap shooting and I use for upland game. I just scored an almost new 1187 3 inch, with a camo-syn. stock. It also has a seperate wood stock with is new. I would rather hunter water fowl in your area it's is much warmer than Lower Klamath where we usually go.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Jan 10, 2006)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Got an 1100 2 3/4 my son uses for 4H trap shooting and I use for upland game. I just scored an almost new 1187 3 inch, with a camo-syn. stock. It also has a seperate wood stock with is new. I would rather hunter water fowl in your area it's is much warmer than Lower Klamath where we usually go.



Sling'r....we hunt Lower Klamath too. Usually units 6 or 9. Yes, hunting's alot warmer in the valley.


----------



## bwalker (Jan 10, 2006)

> Sling'r....we hunt Lower Klamath too. Usually units 6 or 9. Yes, hunting's alot warmer in the valley.


It never gets cold in Cali....


----------



## bwalker (Jan 10, 2006)

> Mainly just scare the Sh!t outta them. My inlaws have a large ranch and we pond hunt them or if one of the rich boys needs something I get to go to Stugart. Had one offer, but was too busy this year.
> 
> I refuse to pay to hunt when the inlaws collectively have about three thousand acres. My family only has about two hundred. I married well.
> 
> ...


 I have always wanted to hunt the flooded timber in AR. Maybe some day.
As for skidders. There are a few Deer 748's around here. They dwarf the 440and 540 John Deers that I have expiereance with.
The size of equipment and the price of forestry equipment is through the roof. I talked to a logger the other day that just bought a new Ponsee for $500K.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Jan 10, 2006)

bwalker said:


> It never gets cold in Cali....


It does when it's not raining. 
S. Cali. Well, I dunno - don't go there - it sucks.


----------



## timistall (Jan 11, 2006)

bwalker said:


> It never gets cold in Cali....



Early Teal, I wore shorts under my waders. My buddy and I have shot over 160 birds and not one "greenhead" yet.


----------



## bwalker (Jan 16, 2006)

Here is a neat pic of my favorite duck...The bull Can. This pic was taken by some guysmhunting out of Washington state.


----------



## oaksmoke (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice can's, we can shoot only 1 here in New mexico. Here's a few pics of my dad and I hunting on the Rio Grande and Canada geese in Las Vegas, NM. We're part of the central flyway here, I think the rio grande is about the only good water flowing through this desert. Make's for a good leisurly migration.


----------

